# Penguin joke



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

ROFL - NAB 

Penguins

Did you ever wonder why there are no dead penguins on the ice in
Antarctica - where do they go?

Wonder no more!!!

It is a known fact that the penguin is a very ritualistic bird which
lives an extremely ordered and complex life.

The penguin is very committed to its family and will mate for life,
as well as maintaining a form of compassionate contact with its
offspring throughout its life.

If a penguin is found dead on the ice surface, other members of the
family and social circle have been known to dig holes in the ice,
using their vestigial wings and beaks, until the hole is deep enough
for the dead bird to be rolled into and buried.

The male penguins then gather in a circle around the fresh grave and
sing:

"FREEZE A JOLLY GOOD FELLOW" then they kick him in the ice hole.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

...................................................


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OH MY GOODNESS...another person who loves PUNS!!

Thank YOU, Nab!!    

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

:d:d:d!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats Hilarious!!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Too funny!!! That's a good one!


----------



## batsloski (Oct 13, 2009)

Ha ha. I love it.
That's funny. Thanks nabisho!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

LOL Nab!!!!


----------

